# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Поговорим о депрессии

## Sikber

Привет, среди моих друзей и знакомых мало людей, которые вообще понимают меня. Если кто-то и понимает, то не хочет говорить на тему депрессии, дабы не портить себе настроение. Давайте пообщаемся здесь

----------


## Aare

Форум тут полудохлый. И общение здесь как правило довольно специфическое)
Так что рекомендую самому заходить в другие темы и в дневники и общаться)
А что у тебя случилось-то?

----------


## Игорёк

А чё о ней говорить то? ну есть она и есть.. Ты б хоть стартанул с чего-нить..

----------


## Чувак

Раньше я слабо представлял что такое депрессия. Оказалось что это очень хреновое чувство, болезнь которая появляется в результате чего-то, в моем случае - в результате моего особого склада ума наверное.
Депрессия является предвестником самоубийства. Но как вылечить ее я незнаю, я уже лежал в психиатрической больнице, пил таблетки. Ничего не помогает. 
Как это проявляется у меня: обострение по утрам, когда я просыпаюсь у меня текут слезы. Я спал, видел сон и мне было хорошо, а теперь я вернулся в эту жизнь и мне снова придется както пережить этот день, вот это вызывает слезы и панику.
Депрессия мешает мне работать, так как ничего не охота делать (я безработный) а прислуживать кому-то за копейки темболее. Обострения проявляются когда чтото идет не так, или даже когда я просто далеко от дома. Даже если я бы вылечил депрессию, я всеравно бы не видел смысла существования. Алкоголь раньше помогал мне, но теперь я пристрастился и от него только хуже, потомучто я немогу пить умеренно, немогу остановиться.
А алкоголь в больших дозах дает еще большую депрессию. 
Вот например сейчас я недавно проснулся, смотрю за окно - идет дождь, все уныло, ветер, голые деревья. Сижу и знаю что этот день пройдет также как обычно, безрезультатно, в одиночестве.

----------


## старый_параноик

А алкоголь в больших дозах дает еще большую депрессию. 
Вот например сейчас я недавно проснулся, смотрю за окно - идет дождь, все уныло, ветер, голые деревья. Сижу и знаю что этот день пройдет также как обычно, безрезультатно, в одиночестве.


как же это мне знакомо...хотя пока пьёшь алкоголь - всё вроде и хорошо...и жизнь даже немного нравится...но стоит решить завязать с этим, как депра наваливается ещё сильнее, появляется неконтролируемое беспокойство и чувство вины...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Привет, среди моих друзей и знакомых мало людей, которые вообще понимают меня. Если кто-то и понимает, то не хочет говорить на тему депрессии, дабы не портить себе настроение. Давайте пообщаемся здесь


 Привет! Ну давай поговорим, возможно я вас пойму. Какие у вас проблемы?

----------


## Melven

Депрессия это нежелание просыпаться, полная апатия, отсутствие малейшей мотивации. Я хочу умереть. Эта мысль у меня в голове постоянно. Я не совершила суицид только потому, что люблю мою маму, она не заслужила того, чтобы ее ребенок единственный так закончил. Я хочу умереть но не могу себе этого позволить. Я хожу к психотерапевту, пью лекарства, но пока толку нет. я не знаю что мне делать.

----------


## June

*Melven*, а психотерапевт разговорную терапию проводит, или только таблетки выписывает?

----------


## miui

- доктор, у меня проблема, мои соседи мне под дверью срут огромные кучи говна и от этого у меня депрессия
- хорошо, я выпишу вам таблетки. 



Спустя две недели: 
- и как результаты, пациентка?
- ой, доктор, таблетки творят чудеса - теперь  под моей дверью кучи повидла и конфет :Smile:  Сразу как-то жить захотелось

----------


## Melven

June, спасибо за отклик, пока что только таблетки. Сказали что разговаривать пока рано, нужно вывести из состояния. Цитирую: "разговаривать с тобой сейчас все равно что у больного гриппом спрашивать кто на него чихнул. Надо сперва снять симптомы, а уже потом разговаривать". Я не знаю, это мой первый вообще опыт обращения к психотерапевту. Сначала я думала просто пойти к психологу, но решила что психотерапевт подойдет более научно к решению проблемы. Поэтому пока так. Решила попробовать.

----------


## miui

так давайте с вами об этом и поговорим. Приветствую, с вами канал - НОВОСТИ СВЕРХДЕРЖАВЫ...мы начинаем :Smile:

----------


## June

> June, спасибо за отклик, пока что только таблетки.


 Ну так это и не психотерапия тогда, а психиатрия. Если хочется именно психотерапии, нужно искать другого специалиста.

----------


## Wasted

Ну ей же сказали, что сразу нужно "вывести из состояния", нормализовать нейромедиаторный баланс. Человека с клинической депрой разговорами не вылечишь. Так что пока все правильно делают.

----------


## June

Так человек здоровый или с проблемами, не доставляющими сильного дискомфорта, к врачу и не пойдёт. Сильная депра даёт мотивацию к изменению того, что эту депру вызвало. А врач эту мотивацию не смог использовать. Даже не пытался, судя по всему. Таблетки не лечат. Это как пить жаропонижающее вместо антибиотиков, уничтожающих причину повышенной температуры. Есть пациенты с тяжёлыми расстройствами психики, до них действительно невозможно достучаться разговорами. Но 95% пациентов, которым назначают препараты, таковыми не являются.

----------


## Wasted

Откуда статистика?
И сильная депра не может дать никакой мотивации, она ее полностью уничтожает. Им даже встать с кровати чтобы поссать проблема.

----------


## Melven

На самом деле, я не уверена, что у меня сильная депра, так как несмотря на внутреннее отстойное состояние я продолжаю ходить на работу. Я не сижу дома сутками и не смотрю в окно. Аппетит пропал, это да. Была бессонница (но сейчас я ее глушу транками). Перестала общаться с друзьями, ухудшились отношения с близкими. Я вообще к врачу и пошла по причине того, что мое состояние мешает мне жить. Но в целом я вроде пока соображаю. В петлю не полезу, я уверена. Просто хочется почувствовать себя счастливой и не могу, вот правда, как говорят, невозможно получить удовольствие от жизни, не радует даже то, что раньше привело бы в восторг. И поделиться особо не с кем - близкие начнут волноваться, в моем кругу не принято открыто говорить о таких вещах. Когда хотела открыться своему парню, сперва прощупала почву, спросила, что он думает о депрессии, о людях, которые ею страдают. Он сразу сказал, что считает это не проблемой, что депра — это от ничегонеделания и т.д. в общем я поняла, что эта дверца закрыта. А психотерапевт мой сейчас в отпуске. Вернется через две недели. А вчера меня очень сильно накрыло, плохо стало. И я наткнулась на этот форум. Читаю ситуации у людей, и по крайней мере осознаю что я ни разу не уникальна, множество людей с этим борется каждый день. Вернется врач, я спрошу у нее когда она считает нужным перейти к разговорной терапии. Потому что улучшений пока что от АД я не ощущаю (пью их второй месяц)

----------


## Wasted

Нет удовольствия от жизни — вот да, та же самая хрень и без депрессии. То ли из-за того, что много пью, то ли пью из-за этого, уже не вспомнить. Эмоции сгладились, не испытываю ни сильных радостей, ни сильных огорчений. Как-то всё пох. С психологами разговаривал, резюме я знал наперёд и сам: бросить бухать, больше двигаться, найти смыслы и цели.

----------


## Melven

С алкоголем понимаю вас, я до приема АД очень часто выпивала. Становилось лучше, но ненадолго. Сейчас очень хочется выпить, но страшно что таблетки с бухлом сыграют злую шуточку со мной, на страхе и держусь. Наверно не в моем праве вам советы давать, но все-таки это не совсем совет, вы и сами все понимаете - любая аддикция это плохо. С алкоголем нужно завязывать. На мой взгляд, как только в жизни появляется какой-то фактор, без которого ты уже не можешь, когда это становится неотъемлемой частью, это серьезный звоночек. Раньше у меня так было с бухлом. Сейчас с транками. Врач выписал транки как прикрытие к АД и сказал пить только по необходимости, в моменты кризиса. А я не могу, пью их каждый день, мне нравится ощущение пустоты и полное отсутствие эмоций, которые они вызывают. Тоже уже аддикция. Сложно это все. Вроде умом понимаем все, что нам вредит, как сделать лучше. Но зачем? Смысл в этом какой? Если я знаю, что, например мне плохо будет и завтра, и послезавтра, а бутылка вина или таблеточка транка подарит несколько часов забытья и легкости. Ну пусть что в кредит.

----------


## Wasted

Я-то знаю, зачем пью: чтобы напиться и забыться, уйти от этой реальности, выпрыгнуть хоть ненадолго из "кожаного мешка", как здесь выражаются. Были бы таблы со схожим эффектом — глотал бы их. В том году получилось раздобыть бромазепама, вот это классная штука! Принял одну — и весь день хорошее настроение, море по колено, даже мой главный недостаток, прокрастинацию, легко преодолеть получалось. Но на них долго нельзя, раз, и официально они в РБ вообще запрещены, два. Так что пока завязал с бухлом, стараюсь нагружаться физически и, самое главное, занимаюсь самоанализом чувств и эмоций. Пока полет нормальный.

----------


## June

> Откуда статистика?


 Данилина наслушался. _Вот_тут_, например, можно услышать его оценку статистики, начиная с 10:15.
И _ещё_одна_ лекция была бы в тему.

Я доверяю его оценке потому, что мой личный скромный опыт общения со "специалистами" привёл меня к тем же умозаключениям.

----------


## Wasted

Ну, слушайте дальше.
Можете ещё антипрививочников послушать, ВИЧ-диссидентов и перед сном адептов плоской Земли.
А вы с чем обращались, с депрессией?

----------


## June

> Можете ещё антипрививочников послушать, ВИЧ-диссидентов и перед сном адептов плоской Земли.


 Намешали всё в кучу. Данилин не мракобес.




> А вы с чем обращались, с депрессией?


 Да, с униполярной, и тревожность была повышена в год регистрации на этом форуме. Со временем понял, что с химией мозга лично у меня всё нормально и коррекции она не требует. Я способен радоваться и огорчаться, а тревогу вызывает то, что должно вызывать тревогу у любого здравомыслящего человека.

----------


## Wasted

Ну слушайте, всегда настороженно отношусь к таким. Целая отрасль медицины столетие занималась поиском способов помощи больным людям, и вдруг приходит он в белом пальто и сходу записывает всех в шарлатаны. Поневоле вспомнишь про ВИЧ-диссидентов и плоскую Землю.


Значит, у вас не тяжёлый случай. Или таблетки подействовали таки)

----------


## June

Он не только в белом пальто, но и в белом халате, дипломированный психиатр, половину жизни проработавший по специальности. Отрасль медицины разрабатывает препараты, снимающие продуктивную симптоматику при обострении шизофрении, но кому их назначают? Приходит грустный пациент, изо дня в день делающий какую-нибудь выученную в детстве глупость. Его бы отучить её делать. Вместо этого ему пропишут ингибиторы обратного захвата чего-то там и транквилизаторы, посадят печень для того, чтобы он продолжал делать ту же глупость, но воспринимал результаты своих действий менее эмоционально.

----------


## Wasted

И таких 95% приходят, хотите сказать?
Ну и что, что дипломированный, по Рен ТВ тоже всякие выступают. 
Достаточно просто открыть интернет и почитать истории людей, которые годами мучались от депрессии, пока не попали к врачам и не начали пить таблетки.
Ещё раз подчеркну: у меня крайне настороженное отношение к адептам теории заговора. Не отрицаю, что этот чувак может оказаться и прав, но каждый раз, когда кто-то восстаёт против системы и заявляет, что до сих пор все было шарлатанство, а уж он-то знает истину, его слова необходимо подвергать тщательному анализу. Я не психиатр, большого опыта наблюдения за депрессующими у меня нет, потому спорить с вами не буду. Но и вы не будьте столь категоричны, пожалуйста. Пишите "а вот этот чувак считает, что" вместо "а вот это так и так вместо так-то".

----------


## Kales

Напишу про свой опыт посещения психотерапевта. Пошла, правда, не с депрессией, а с паническими атаками, они меня затерзали просто, не могла работать, даже а транспорте ездить, в общем, когда приперло - пошла. Он с лицензией, стаж работы в госклинике профильной, мог выписать таблетки, но у него подход, что выписывает только в крайних случаях, а так эмоции не глушим, а наоборот анализируем и копаем, почему здесь гнев, страх и так далее, очень часто не могла понять, почему вдруг приступ паники или просто негативное отношение иррациональное, так прямо дотошно выясняли, порой это было очень неприятно, но эффект был. Он убедил меня в том, что если я так чувствую, значит для меня сейчас это правильно и я имею на это право, до этого все обвиняли меня в агрессии, неадекватности, как только я разрешила себе чувствовать весь спект чувств и стали с ними работать, так и агрессия ушла. А таблетки этот путь просто блокируют. В общем-то исходя из такого опыта я поняла, что если нет галлюцинаций, если мозг может думать, анализировать, то таблетки ни к чему, проблемы они не решают, ну либо аечно на них сидеть.

----------


## miui

диалог в офисе : 
- Анька, сука ты паскудная, ты зачем всему коллективу рассказала, что видела меня вчера с охранником вечером??? У тебя что, язык за зубами не держится....может, отрезать?? ............Хотя, Ань, извини, я забыла, что если я сейчас так чувствую, то я имею на это право....Блин, вечно об этом забываю...Ну, что, подружка, пошли, что ли, по чашечке чая, да?!  :Smile: 
- ммм, пошли

----------


## Kales

> диалог в офисе : 
> - Анька, сука ты паскудная, ты зачем всему коллективу рассказала, что видела меня вчера с охранником вечером??? У тебя что, язык за зубами не держится....может, отрезать?? ............Хотя, Ань, извини, я забыла, что если я сейчас так чувствую, то я имею на это право....Блин, вечно об этом забываю...Ну, что, подружка, пошли, что ли, по чашечке чая, да?! 
> - ммм, пошли


 Передергивание, давайте разберемся, почему оно у Вас))
А вообще работало примерно так: показывать раздражение нельзя ибо надо быть к людям терпимым и толерантным, в результате на лицо улыбку, в душе как облили, надо быть позитивным, общительным, обязательно саморазвитие вся приблудень, все эмоции загоняешь внутрь на автомате, даже не понимая этого, я плакать научилась только год назад. Правда теперь остановиться не могу)))

----------


## June

> мог выписать таблетки, но у него подход, что выписывает только в крайних случаях, а так эмоции не глушим, а наоборот анализируем и копаем


 Вот это действительно психотерапия с элементами психиатрии в крайних случаях. Именно такой она и должна быть. Вам повезло со специалистом.




> И таких 95% приходят, хотите сказать?


 Думаю, таких большинство, и я отношу себя к этому большинству.




> у меня крайне настороженное отношение к адептам теории заговора. Не отрицаю, что этот чувак может оказаться и прав, но каждый раз, когда кто-то восстаёт против системы и заявляет, что до сих пор все было шарлатанство, а уж он-то знает истину, его слова необходимо подвергать тщательному анализу.


 Любую информацию нужно подвергать критическому анализу. Я не воспринимаю высказывания Данилина как теорию заговора. По-моему, он просто очевидные вещи рассказывает. Очевидные для человека, который сам когда-то обращался за помощью, читал книжки по психотерапии и психиатрии и задумывался над прочитанным. Я самостоятельно пришёл к тем же выводам, и только количественную оценку позаимствовал.

----------


## miui

> показывать раздражение нельзя ибо надо быть к людям терпимым и толерантным))


  Вот как, оказывается, все просто) НУЖНО БЫТЬ ТЕРПИМЫМ , - сказал ей доктор, и она вдруг стала терпимой :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

Вы не поняли, это она про себя прежнюю говорит.

----------


## Kales

> Вот как, оказывается, все просто) НУЖНО БЫТЬ ТЕРПИМЫМ , - сказал ей доктор, и она вдруг стала терпимой


 Хм..надо научиться мне лучше выражать мысли.. это все было как раз до доктора, вся эта терпимость псевдо.

----------


## Wasted

Не надо, вы правильно и образно написали, а если у кого-то проблемы с пониманием текстов, то это не ваши проблемы)

----------


## miui

да, это мои проблемы  :Smile:  Так все-таки я не пойму, ты сейчас терпимая или нет?  :Smile:

----------


## Kales

> да, это мои проблемы  Так все-таки я не пойму, ты сейчас терпимая или нет?


 Сейчас я перестала доказывать с пеной у рта свою точку зрения, теперь я дистанцируюсь от людей, а не пытаюсь их переубедить и как-то изменить в правильную, с моей точки зренич, сторону. Это не совсем терпимость, но мне легче с людьми. Категоричности стало меньше, но совсем своего Ленина на броневичке не убрать.

----------


## miui

> Сейчас я перестала доказывать с пеной у рта свою точку зрения, теперь я дистанцируюсь от людей, а не пытаюсь их переубедить и как-то изменить в правильную, с моей точки зренич, сторону. Это не совсем терпимость, но мне легче с людьми. Категоричности стало меньше, но совсем своего Ленина на броневичке не убрать.


  это до поры до времени  :Smile:  Как только к тебе несправедливо отнесутся или затронут твои интересы, подставят или оклевещут - пена изо рта снова польется) И  в том, что не отстаиваешь чужие интересы, нет никакой заслуги доктора или таблеток, это элементарная работа мозга - не вступать в дискуссии там, где тебя не трогают...с годами, так сказать, опыт приходит :Smile:

----------


## Kales

> это до поры до времени  Как только к тебе несправедливо отнесутся или затронут твои интересы, подставят или оклевещут - пена изо рта снова польется) И  в том, что не отстаиваешь чужие интересы, нет никакой заслуги доктора или таблеток, это элементарная работа мозга - не вступать в дискуссии там, где тебя не трогают...с годами, так сказать, опыт приходит


 Раз уж столько внимания моей персоне, то объясню объемно, а то противоречиво все. Проблема в том, что запрет гневаться, злиться и т.д.был внутренний, и когда ко мне несправедливо относились, то я старалась это объяснить, оправдать, но эмоции копились, в какой-то нестоящей ситуации они вдруг сами выплескивались через агрессию, неконтролируемо, потом я всегда извинялась, чувство вины и т.д.  Суть в том, что есть принципиальные вещи, важные, которые стоит отстаивать, а есть не очень важное, из-за чего не стоит все крушить, у меня все было наоборот, именно потому, как я думаю, что ругаться по поводу условно крымнаша проще, чем по поводу конкретно чего-то именно меня задевающего. То есть я такой толерантно нетолерантный товарисч. Терапия помогла это все сбалансировать, но и то не до конца, сложно это все. Ну и задача стояла иная, убрать атаки, на что основные усилия и были направлены, конечно, все комплексно, но все проблемы за раз не решишь.
Вы против психотерапии, я правильно понимаю? Все вокруг да около, но ощущение именно такое.

----------


## miui

нет, мы не против психотерапии в отношении других людей) Если она тебе помогла, то " в добрый путь", как говорится :Smile:  Но вот в чем вопрос - если тебе ругаться проще по поводу крымнаша, так может ты такой человек и тебе важно ПРОСТО РУГАТЬСЯ и не важно на какую тему ? Ну, есть такие конфликтные люди, которые любят это дело - их хлебом не корми, дай только поорать и пеной поплеваться? :Smile:

----------


## Kales

> нет, мы не против психотерапии в отношении других людей) Если она тебе помогла, то " в добрый путь", как говорится Но вот в чем вопрос - если тебе ругаться проще по поводу крымнаша, так может ты такой человек и тебе важно ПРОСТО РУГАТЬСЯ и не важно на какую тему ? Ну, есть такие конфликтные люди, которые любят это дело - их хлебом не корми, дай только поорать и пеной поплеваться?


 Ага, только с потерей самоконтроля и потом чувство вины и ненависть к себе с бегством от людей, так как понимала, что снова накосячу) 
"В отношении других людей" - а в отношении себя почему нет? Неудачный опыт?

----------


## miui

Так значит просто так любишь поконфликтовать, или тебя выбешивают люди как таковые, и твои скандалы - защита от их тупости и выход злости, которая накопилась на них? :Smile: 


в отношении других, потому что это их дело и я не имею права им запретить :Smile:  Опыта не было

----------


## Kales

Или я хочу казаться и быть умнее всех и пытаюсь в этом всех убедить, или это во мне говорит моя неуверенность в себе, ну и иногда бесят, конечно, люди. Сейчас все проще опять же, эти все реакции в прошлом.

----------

